# Hysteroscopy with fractional D&C w/NovaSure Ablation and revision of c-section scar



## mumah265 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Hysteroscopy with fractional D&C w/NovaSure Ablation and revision of c-section scar*

My doctor performed a Hysteroscopy with fractional D & C w/Nova Sure Ablation (58563) and then revised the csection scar. I thought I would use 13101 and 13102; however, the MCR CCI edits in my coding companion states that I can not bill these procedures with the 58563. 

How do I code the revision of scar?

Shelly CPC


----------



## cwpierce (May 9, 2014)

According to Optum Encoder, 13101 is allowable with 58563 as long as you append a -59 modifier. Without the op-note I can not say that the dictation will justify this solution however, if your dictation supports the codes I would code as:

58563
13101-59
13102


----------

